
Tech's younger generation leans on Web 2.0 for love - phyllis
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/02/14/MNGEVO4DOV1.DTL&hw=jessica+guynn&sn=001&sc=1000
======
matt
Launch party circuit, eh?

~~~
pg
yet another advantage of being in the Bay Area

